# The House Of Faith! - April 2016



## mockingbird (Apr 26, 2016)

The House Of Faith!​
During last year I had gathered a tonne of locations to check out, as myself Cunningplan and Nakedeye went to work on uncovering our finds, Nakedeye venturing here first an then confirming its abandoned and a good explore, So a trip was in order myself and Blod had already been on the road with Cunningplan for a few hours and we decided to swing by and take a peek. This house was one I wanted to see literally in the middle of nowhere and surrounded by brambles/trees/bushes alike, one house is relatively close by but this one is so set back and out the way you'd miss it, after diving into bushes and seeing a broken front gate, we smiled and inside we went. 

Now before I go any further I shall answer a question I had ask me countless times *YES* its derelict.


Its an odd house an one I am not familiar with the layout of, I have never been in a derelict house like it, one thing was sure though one of the people who lived here wrote on the inside of EVERY cupboard be it a medicine one in the bathroom or the one that said breakfast only in the kitchen, I did initially get lost inside here, as the bedrooms look the same minus the old magazines and cabinets it was the only way I could tell each room apart especially the smaller rooms downstairs but alas I wanted some pristine places for my future book that does not involve me going abroad just yet, an with odd places like this in the UK I feel no need to venture further. I really loved the livingroom in here but I couldnt get a good shot of it without giving the game away in terms of addresses or anything, as it was packed but well laid out. 

We eventually left and we spoke to the neighbour who was more than happy to chat to us and tell us abit more about this old house, after about 20mins of chatting he even agreed with us that the owner should sell it, but alas she has too much money to care, all in all glad no ones found it since but glad aswel someone may find it in a few years an with the owner being so stubborn it may look wonderful with more decay... Just dont give it a silly name! 

Here is my shots!  













































































I know many people hate pristine places some love them, but it beats car boot sale houses where things are in boxes. 

Until next time


----------



## jsp77 (Apr 26, 2016)

That's a great find and excellent report, thanks


----------



## Brewtal (Apr 26, 2016)

Great stuff mate, what an amazing place. I hope you revisit this one in a few years and capture the extra decay!


----------



## The_Derp_Lane (Apr 26, 2016)

Nicely done as usual.


----------



## Jon6D (Apr 26, 2016)

Wow great post, that place is fantastic


----------



## HughieD (Apr 26, 2016)

How do you find these place Mockingbird! Fantastic stuff. Really enjoyed that.


----------



## smiler (Apr 26, 2016)

Great find MB, shame it's not being rented out, it'd make a decent income and give someone a home, Thanks


----------



## flyboys90 (Apr 27, 2016)

Cracking find and photos.


----------



## cunningplan (Apr 28, 2016)

Nice set as normal MB was a nice couple of days out


----------



## Potter (May 3, 2016)

Wow! Just wow. Check out that old video recorder! Betamax tapes! I wonder what's on them?


----------



## mockingbird (May 7, 2016)

HughieD said:


> How do you find these place Mockingbird! Fantastic stuff. Really enjoyed that.



Just avoid looking on forums, an making sure I travel rather than stick to one area


----------



## HKPK214 (May 7, 2016)

Doesn't even look derelict, nice find!


----------



## Highbury (May 7, 2016)

I love this place, absolutely wonderful Mockingbird! Never fail to amaze me


----------



## sureshank (May 8, 2016)

nice set MB


----------

